# Grunt



## Tclem (Sep 3, 2017)

i usually make all wood calls but wanted to use this piece of butternut wood that wasn't long enough. Engraved a deer head in it for a buddy of mine.

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 3, 2017)

Nice job Tony! Good to see you back in the shop. I like the deer engraving. Nice touch!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 3, 2017)

That came out very cool looking.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Sep 3, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> That came out very cool looking.


Duhhhhhh. I know that already. Paxton told me.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## CWS (Sep 4, 2017)

Nice call Tony!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

